# (UK) Standing Order Appeal for MERGE (February-May 2006)



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

May be reposted/reprinted either fully or in part. Standing Order Appeal for MERGEWe are making an appeal for people to set up standing orders to MERGE. MERGE is doing very important work but needs all the support it can get in order to expand on this work. The charity receives no funding from the government and is relying totally on charitable donations to help them fund their research. Getting regular income from standing orders can make it easier for MERGE to plan for the future.As part of our appeal we are offering to donate Â£5 to MERGE for every standing order for MERGE, up to 150 standing orders, that gets set up from February to the end of May 2006.This means that if 1 standing order for MERGE is set up in this time, MERGE will receive Â£5 from us. If 2 standing orders are set up MERGE will receive Â£10 and so on. If the target of 150 standing orders is reached, counting from the beginning of February to the end of May 2006, MERGE will receive a donation of Â£750 in total from us. Please tell MERGE that you are setting up a new Standing Order in response to this appeal, so that they can keep a tally of the number in order to claim the Â£5 per SO from us.The standing order form can be downloaded herehttp://www.meresearch.org.uk/friends/Stand...rder%20form.pdf orhttp://tinyurl.com/5khx4or ordered from the MERGE office by ringing 01738 451234.MERGE funds good quality biomedical research which will help us unravel what is happening physically to people with ME. We feel, as people who have been sick respectively for 7 years, 15 years, and 17 years, that the sort of research that MERGE funds offers us the best hope for our futures. The work they do will help in the search for effective treatments.This sort of research is also the best antidote to disbelieving doctors and family members. Getting more good quality biomedical science published, in established medical and scientific journals, is the only thing that will make some people accept what is already obvious to us. Just imagine a life without comments such as 'I don't believe in it' or 'Does that really exist?' and all the problems that come with this attitude. Biomedical research into ME can help get rid of these problems by proving we really are as sick as we say we are. We are on disability ourselves so are on very limited income. But we Feel MERGE's work is so important that we are willing to make this (for us) large donation in order to support them.Even if you can only afford to donate a small amount each month it is still worth doing as every little helps in the long run. Together we can make a difference. A lot of people giving a little adds up to a lot in the end. Best Wishes,Orla NÃ­ ChomhraÃ­, Ruth Nolan and Tom KindlonWays you can help publicise this appeal:1.Pass this e-mail on to any friend/family member you think might be interested2. If you are on any ME/CFS e-groups, or you have a website, please post it there.3. If you are a member of a support group please ask the newsletter editor to consider including this appeal in the newsletter along with the standing order form. The standing order form can be downloaded here http://www.meresearch.org.uk/friends/Stand...rder%20form.pdf orhttp://tinyurl.com/5khx4Perhaps they could also include part or all of MERGE's 'Breakthrough' in their newsletter to explain to members what MERGE does. Past issues can be downloaded here http://www.meresearch.org.uk/information/p...ml#breakthrough or their latest edition, which includes a 2 page spread on the Gene Expression research, can be orderered from the MERGE office. Contact details here http://www.meresearch.org.uk/about/contact.html4. If you are a group leader, or attend support group meetings, please mention this appeal at any upcoming meetings and if possible put the standing order forms on the seats.Other ways to help MERGEa) By putting a MERGE collection box in a local shop© Organising a coffee morning. You can read about how successful This type of event can be here http://www.investinme.org/pastevents.htm (d) Asking a healthy person to take part in a sponsored event such as a marathon and raising money for MERGE in this way.You can read about MERGE events, including events where people fundraised for MERGE, here http://www.meresearch.org.uk/friends/recent.html


----------



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

From: Orla Ni Chomhrai, Ruth Nolan and Tom Kindlon(Feel free to forward)This is just a quick reminder about the appeal which ends at the end of the month.If you were considering setting up a Standing Order for MERGE, before the end of the month would be a good time to do it as they'll get an extra 5 Pounds Sterling from us. (See above for full details)Best of luck to those who have arranged other initiatives for MERGE e.g.Craig Woods http://www.justgiving.com/DGME Doggie Doddle Fun Walk in aid of MERGE Gwyneth Hopkins http://www.justgiving.com/gwynethGwyneth's Wales Walk for M.E. Awareness Patrick Smyth http://www.justgiving.com/waterofleithWaterof Leith Half Marathon & 10K 2006 Tom, Orla & Ruth


----------



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

http://listserv.nodak.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A...cure&T=0&P=3412This notice is to keep everyone informed of the final outcome of Orla, Ruth and Tom's Standing Order Appeal - an offer to boost any new standing orders to ME Research UK with a one-off payment of Â£5.After making contact with many ME support groups up and down Britain, Orla, Ruth and Tom's efforts have blossomed, and 29 new standing orders have been activated thanks to their appeal. As they say: "The charity receives no funding from the government and is relying totally on charitable donations to help them fund their research. Getting regular income from standing orders can make it easier for ME Research UK to plan for the future. Biomedical research will help us unravel what is happening physically to people with ME, and the updated list of projects can be seen at http://www.meresearch.org.uk/research/projects/index.html. We feel, as people who have been sick for 7, 15 and 17 years, respectively, that the sort of research that ME Research UK funds offers us the best hope for our futures, and is the best antidote to disbelieving doctors and family members." They want to thank everyone who supported this appeal. As promised Orla, Tom and Ruth have now made their donation of Â£5 for every new standing order set up, or Â£145 alltogether. Our grateful thanks go to them and the 29 new supporters who have heeded their call!Dr Neil AbbotME Research UKThe GatewayNorth Methven StPerth PH1 5PPhttp://www.meresearch.org.uk/


----------

